
Ken Burns’s American Canon - artsandsci
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/09/04/ken-burns-american-canon
======
jpster
> Burns’s future plans —of varying uncertainty— include [...] multipart films
> about [...] the African-American experience from the Emancipation
> Proclamation to the Great Migration.

No need to wait on Burns, check out Henry Louis Gates's version
[http://www.pbs.org/wnet/african-americans-many-rivers-to-
cro...](http://www.pbs.org/wnet/african-americans-many-rivers-to-cross/)

------
sgt
I was late to discover Ken Burn's Civil War, as I only started watching the
series a month ago. It is a profoundly educative series and I would recommend
it to anyone. The episodes are lengthy - which they should be, because there
is just so much material. I also finally understood where Ken Burns panning
(in e.g. iMovie) has its name from.

~~~
Maultasche
I remember watching that on my local PBS station when I was a kid, which must
have been the late 80s or early 90s. I found it fascinating and I made sure to
watch every episode. It made a big impression on me and may have been at least
partially responsible for kindling my interest in history.

It was until I was older did I realize that it was a big step in the evolution
of documentaries or that the panning technique he used was really innovative.

I'm considering watching it again on Netflix.

------
theklub
I really love Ken Burns's film style, the pictures, sounds and voice overs.

~~~
bobochan
He premieres a series every year at Dartmouth. There is a scene in _Baseball:
The 10th Inning_ when he cuts to a closeup of Dave Roberts on base in the 2004
ALC series between the Red Sox and the Yankees. Instantly the whole crowd
jumped to its feed and began cheering wildly, something I have never
experienced in movie theater, before or after. Ken knows how to get an
audience emotionally involved.

